# SermonAudio.com-What version of the Bible do you use?



## JM (Oct 12, 2007)

link

King James Version
53% | 4,061 votes

• New King James Version
13% | 958 votes

• New American Standard Version
10% | 793 votes

• New International Version
9% | 700 votes

• Other or All of the Above
13% | 1,006 votes

There is a survey going on SermonAudio asking the question, which verison of the Bible do you use? [7,637 voted at the time of this posting] Just thought I post it. Any thoughts?


----------



## JM (Oct 12, 2007)

In another survey we find that:

• Presbyterian.
21% | 863 votes

• Methodist.
2% | 85 votes

• Baptist.
50% | 2,016 votes

• Other.
25% | 1,031 votes

• No answer. Skip this survey, I do not care to vote on this topic.
2% | 61 votes

With 4,055 votes. 

Do you think the reason for the high use of the AV in the first survey is linked with Baptists denominations?


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Oct 12, 2007)

Man... the message board for that original poll was scary. Crazy people out there...


----------



## JM (Oct 12, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> Man... the message board for that original poll was scary. Crazy people out there...



 Not sure what that means, but I can agree with the last statement.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 12, 2007)

In a recent month, the following Bible sales were reported by the CBA . . .

KJV
NIV
NCV
NKJV
NLT
ESV
HCSB
NASB
The Message
Reina Valera

I cannot understand the popularity of the NCV. At least the ESV and HCSB are still in the top 10. Note, however, that monthly totals are incredibly sensitive to flukes like a new study Bible coming out in a particular translation.


----------

